# Got Some Early March Bass



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Here are some pics of this early season warm-up week - early March. I generally start the season fishing smaller watersheds and work upward to the larger lakes. Them bass move shallow in the quick warming smaller lakes/ponds during
the warm early days.
If you look at some of the photos. You'll see I've what I've been using. But in case you do not recognize the lures. I've caught some on Lucky Craft (Ghost Minnow) suspending jerkbaits, Rapala Shad Raps, and a 1/4oz. Venom Lures Real Image bass jig tipped with a #11 Uncle Josh Pork Frog.

*Safety Notice - I wear a life jacket until the water warms up to 60-degrees. I recommend it to all.*


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Nicely done


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice! Gotta love smaller water early in the year! LOL!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Great looking bass JignPig! Congrats!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

polebender said:


> Great looking bass JignPig! Congrats!


Nice job jeff. I have not been out yet. Will have to change that this weekend.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Marshall said:


> Nice job jeff. I have not been out yet. Will have to change that this weekend.


Thanks man. I'm sure you'll load the boat if there are any fish in the water. Take care.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Love the Ghost Minnow Pointer.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Those are some really nice early season bass - Congrats!


----------

